

Ask HN: Any students aboard? - Edmond

I would appreciate feedback on www.schoolnotez.com<p>Think of it as the ultimate digital notebook. It is built on HTML5...Play with the graphing calculator:) or the sims (think virtual labs).
======
PieSquared
To me, this looks like a really cool tech demo without a clear purpose. I can
think of several possibilities: For instance, teachers using this as a way to
distribute examples for people to play with, as an improvement over paper
hand-outs. Or as a tool for remote tutoring, as in the collaborative drawing
example. Or as a tool to organize study notes.

But I think it would help if you choose a single use case and _focused_. If
this is a tool for remote tutoring, try to integrate it with other similar
services. For example, a built-in code editor. (There was a really cool online
tool I saw a while ago that let you step through python code line by line,
showing the currently defined variables and values at each step, with arrows
and such pointing to objects on the heap...).

Basically: the technology looks really cool, but it's hard to say anything
else. I'm not sure who this is aimed at.

~~~
Edmond
Thanks for the feedback!

It is primarily aimed at students. As a basic use-case it is a note taker that
provides an easy way to organize school notes.

Beyond that you have access to apps for doing your school work, for example
graphing calculator, diagramming (flowcharts..etc) and Sims for teaching
science...

The Apps at the moment are just a small sample of possible school related apps
that I am building.

